# Confused about my type



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

I was given a Myers-Briggs test many years ago, tested as an INTP, and also read through a couple Myers-Briggs books, but am still confused as to my type. Here are some of the reasons why:

Even though I’m clearly an Introvert per the M-B test, in reality I spend much more time and feel more comfortable doing Se and Ne. To me, the world is like a carnival and I love to watch it go by, and love to experience it as well. It doesn’t matter if it’s watching scenery out the car window, helping a friend find frogs, talking to people, even reading through tons of books, I’m constantly gathering information in both an iNtuitive and Sensing manner. Gathering information in all ways is what I’m best at and most comfortable with, sorting and categorizing it is secondary. I’m definitely a Perceiver rather than a Judger so that would make me an Extrovert, but according to the M-B test I’m an Introvert.

I’m stimulated by change and love to change myself and my surroundings, and am happiest when I’m going here and there, and most of the here and there involves one other person, maybe two. My focus is equally on the person and what we’re doing, since I love to talk about and share everything.

I don’t like to be alone, but am picky about who I choose to be with and don’t enjoy being with most people.

My talents are logic and being able to spot things in the environment that others overlook. I’m more comfortable with and more sure of myself with science rather than psychology, with men rather than women.

I’m not a deep thinker, am somewhat of a klutz, have no artistic talent, am a generalist in that I study many subjects and haven’t gone very deeply into any one in particular, am somewhat unsure of myself in a physical and intellectual sense, people meeting me see emotions before intelligence, and I focus on the present and the future.

Using Oldham personality typing, I’m strongly Idiosyncratic.

I test strongly as a T but don’t ignore or misunderstand people as it appears many Ts do. But I don’t feel comfortable on NT forums and seem to have more in common with NFs with their caring, and interest in things alternative, though I don’t get along well with the way Feelers make decisions. So I’m likely a Thinker but frequently appear to be a Feeler.

I believe I’m iNtuitive but I spend a lot of time focusing on the environment in a Sensing manner, just watching what’s there, talking about it, sharing it with friends.

The Myers-Briggs test types me as an Introvert because I’m happier with just one or two people, and I likely appear to be an Introvert to most people, but I’m emotional, enthusiastic, like change, don’t like to be alone, and need to talk things out rather than think them out, which doesn’t appear to be very INTP-like or Introverted.

If I’m an ENTP, I don’t seem to fit with the way they’re described in books and on websites, other than I’m a seeker. I sound even less like an ENFP, INFP, ESTP, ISTP, or any other type. I seem to fit best with INTP descriptions but I don’t particularly click with INTPs on forums or in real life. They don’t seem like me -- I’m more of an enthusiastic information gatherer and less of a thinker than they are. But I always come back to this: All books and websites I’ve read say Extroverts are dynamic and/or good with people and/or like to be around people in general, and none of those are me. Except for a friend or two, I stay away from people, which would make me an Introvert per all sources I’ve read. So I seem to be an INTP, Ne and Se dominant, which isn’t possible.

Does anyone have any opinions/guesses as to what’s going on, what type I am?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Well to start you aren't defining Se correctly. Your description is completely Si. Si gather and collect information. Se take in their environment and pick up on changes. 
LOL you are so INTP it isn't funny (well ok it is)

Ti - *Analyzing*; categorizing; evaluating according to principles and whether something fits the framework or model; figuring out the principles on which something works; checking for inconsistencies; clarying definitions to get more precision
Ne- *Interpreting* situations and relationships; picking up meanings and interconnections; being drawn to change "what is " for "what could possibly be"; noticing what is not said and threads of meaning emerging across multiple contexts
Si- *Reviewing* past experiences; "what is" evoking "what was"; seeking detailed information and links to what is known; recalling stored impressions; accumulating data; recognizing the way things have always been
Fe-*Connecting*; considering others and the group - organizing to meet their needs and honor their values; adjusting and accommodating others; deciding if something is appropriate or acceptable to others

Come now don't you agree? Your description pretty much goes verbatim with these definitions.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Beware of oversimplified misconceptions. Don't confuse extroversion with love for people. Extroverts are invigorated by the external world and find being alone draining. Extroverts can be energized by places or things as well as people. They also require alone time as a cool off period. Introverts are invigorated by their inner world and get drained when they need to interact with the outer world. 

The thinker and feeler difference can be hard to discern as well. You sound like a balanced T (considering I have one post to go on, take that with a grain of salt). If you go to NT forums you'll find very exaggerated T types (same with F forums). If you find it easy to detach and look objectively and secondarily use subjective information, probably a T. If you start out with how you feel on a situation and then detach yourself, an F. T types can be very caring, they just don't feel the need to use that in reasoning when making a decision (except when people's behaviors will change the outcome and are a logical factor. F types are more likely to make a decision based on how people feel about it as those feelings have value) 

I don't know if that was clear. For example, a T would make a decision to do something that pleases people because better morale increases productivity. An F would make the same decision because they want the people to be happy.

It's all about why you make decisions, not how much you care about people.

Anyway, it's also possible to be an INTP who values Ne more than Ti. You can be an introvert who prefers their extroverted function, because E/I is rather independent of the other functions. It's less common, but not unheard of. 

What is it about ENTP descriptions that don't fit?


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

1-1/2 votes for INTP. :laughing:

Here are some ENTP examples of who I'm not:

"The professor who juggles half a dozen ideas for research papers and grant proposals in his mind while giving a highly entertaining lecture on an abstruse subject is a classic example of the type." (TypeLogic)

"ENTP children enjoy inventing new toys, dances, and languages. Because they are outgoing in their personality style, they often engage other children in their projects and assign them particular roles to play." (LifeExplore)

The first half from PersonalityPage fits me exactly, the second half doesn't, and Keirsey's description doesn't fit me at all. I'm more low key than most ENTPs seem to be.

It's true that dictionaries consider someone an extrovert if they extrovert on things or people but M-B tested almost exclusvely on people, and since I"m trying to find my M-B type, shouldn't I use their test process exclusively? Or might I test as an INTP but after discussion with the tester, be switched to ENTP since the test doesn't cover who I am? But then what about not appearing to most others to be an ENTP? And how would I separate out extroverting on things from Se?

Is it possible I'm not INTP or ENTP but somewhere in between? That would explain why I'm not particularly good at either side.

TreeBox, the Ti and Ne fit, not sure about the others. Do I really sound like an INTP? When I'm around those types, I feel like I'm an extroverted airhead. They seem to go more deeply into subjects than I do and come across as more intellectual. I love change and don't mind emotions, and I'm not sure if that fits INTP. But I don't have a lot of experience with INTPs so if people say I sound just like one, I'll revise my idea of what an INTP is like. 

Thanks for T/F info. Now I'm even more sure I'm T.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen said:


> Or might I test as an INTP but after discussion with the tester, be switched to ENTP since the test doesn't cover who I am? But then what about not appearing to most others to be an ENTP? And how would I separate out extroverting on things from Se?


Anything is possible I suppose but you don't really come off as extroverted. My friend is a low introvert and regardless of that fact she is still and introvert. Your description from you gave us doesn't make me think Extroverted right off. 



Karen said:


> Is it possible I'm not INTP or ENTP but somewhere in between? That would explain why I'm not particularly good at either side.


Good at? You make it sound like you need to live up to a description like it is the word of God. You are just a low introvert, nothing special. Your functions are what gives you away. 



Karen said:


> TreeBox, the Ti and Ne fit, not sure about the others. Do I really sound like an INTP? When I'm around those types, I feel like I'm an extroverted airhead. They seem to go more deeply into subjects than I do and come across as more intellectual. I love change and don't mind emotions, and I'm not sure if that fits INTP. But I don't have a lot of experience with INTPs so if people say I sound just like one, I'll revise my idea of what an INTP is like.
> 
> Thanks for T/F info. Now I'm even more sure I'm T.


Other than your writing is iNtuitive I don't know which one you are, but if you say Ne i will agree. Besides that like I said before your description SCREAMS Si not Se. While telling me you were Se you basically gave the definition of Si. 

Don't compare yourself to others we are all different. All our percentages vary so we only fit some of the molds in the description. Regarding change, that means you are P typically (there is more, but Ps like to keep it open and free). I am a pretty strong Thinker and I love to talk about emotions and hang around with feelers, but I prefer to make my decisions logically without much influence from emotion. sometimes this goes out the window when dealing with a woman I like but that is besides the point.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Good at? You make it sound like you need to live up to a description like it is the word of God. You are just a low introvert, nothing special. Your functions are what gives you away.


I read somewhere that it's best to master each of the preferences, i.e., I-N-T-P, before branching out. It does feel true with me, to a certain extent, since I've never felt that I "belong" with I or E, N or S, even T or F at times. It does make me a good generalist, though.

Thanks for help - it's cleared up a few things for me. :happy: For now I'll work off the assumption that I'm INTP, with I close to E.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen said:


> I read somewhere that it's best to master each of the preferences, i.e., I-N-T-P, before branching out. It does feel true with me, to a certain extent, since I've never felt that I "belong" with I or E, N or S, even T or F at times. It does make me a good generalist, though.
> 
> Thanks for help - it's cleared up a few things for me. :happy: For now I'll work off the assumption that I'm INTP, with I close to E.


You don't feel like you belong with any letters but P and J? wow poor you. The good thing is you are acting like a text book INTP in denial so you are perfect! :laughing:


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

I can identify with perfect. :tongue:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen said:


> I can identify with perfect. :tongue:


great so through INTP on your profile and join them in their none stop partying! Oh wait that is what ESTP do. Forget it maybe put my tag on.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Karen said:


> I was given a Myers-Briggs test many years ago, tested as an INTP, and also read through a couple Myers-Briggs books, but am still confused as to my type. Here are some of the reasons why:
> 
> Even though I’m clearly an Introvert per the M-B test, in reality I spend much more time and feel more comfortable doing Se and Ne. To me, the world is like a carnival and I love to watch it go by, and love to experience it as well. It doesn’t matter if it’s watching scenery out the car window, helping a friend find frogs, talking to people, even reading through tons of books, I’m constantly gathering information in both an iNtuitive and Sensing manner. Gathering information in all ways is what I’m best at and most comfortable with, sorting and categorizing it is secondary. I’m definitely a Perceiver rather than a Judger so that would make me an Extrovert, but according to the M-B test I’m an Introvert.
> 
> ...




Classic INTP with a lowish Thinking. NP prevails. Sex life may be on a low side relative to ISTP.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> great so through INTP on your profile and join them in their none stop partying! Oh wait that is what ESTP do. Forget it maybe put my tag on.


Life was a constant party for 3-1/2 years when I had an ESTP boyfriend. :laughing:

If I had to choose two letters as to who I am Myers-Briggs-wise, it would be NP.

So even though I'm on the go a lot and thrive on changes and being spontaneous, I'm likely still INTP? That's typical or possible for that type?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen said:


> Life was a constant party for 3-1/2 years when I had an ESTP boyfriend. :laughing:
> 
> If I had to choose two letters as to who I am Myers-Briggs-wise, it would be NP.
> 
> So even though I'm on the go a lot and thrive on changes and being spontaneous, I'm likely still INTP? That's typical or possible for that type?


It's like you ignore everything I write. 

Thriving on change and spontaneous is a P function.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> It's like you ignore everything I write.
> 
> Thriving on change and spontaneous is a P function.


I've read everything you've written and glad you've taken the time to help, but I'd like as many opinions as possible before I close this down.

It's especially confusing because I'd pictured INTPs, with their dominant Ti, as being a little removed from life, somewhat in their own world, more making intellectual changes rather than running all over the place for stimulation. I'm trying to sort out if my beliefs have any basis in reality.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

maybe this can help you decide.

http://www.washeswhiter.com/mbti/mbtiguide.pdf

edit: to me you where describing intjs not intps.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I find it a bit odd that the INTPs are pretty much ignoring this thread.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I find it a bit odd that the INTPs are pretty much ignoring this thread.


Maybe they think I'm one of those weird INTJs? :tongue:

I might sound INTJ but I'm not, they can drive me crazy with their need for immediate answers, I drive them crazy with the large number of things in my mind with no answers.

Thanks, that's a great chart - I've never seen it. I'll look through and see what I think. Maybe I'll end up being ESFJ or something. :shocked:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen said:


> Maybe they think I'm one of those weird INTJs? :tongue:
> 
> I might sound INTJ but I'm not, they can drive me crazy with their need for immediate answers, I drive them crazy with the large number of things in my mind with no answers.
> 
> Thanks, that's a great chart - I've never seen it. I'll look through and see what I think. Maybe I'll end up being ESFJ or something. :shocked:


You don't really come off as an INTJ to me but meh.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Just to jump in here... you write about how much you love spontaneity. That is a huge part of being a P.


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

Karen said:


> I was given a Myers-Briggs test many years ago, tested as an INTP, and also read through a couple Myers-Briggs books, but am still confused as to my type. Here are some of the reasons why:
> 
> Even though I’m clearly an Introvert per the M-B test, in reality I spend much more time and feel more comfortable doing Se and Ne. To me, the world is like a carnival and I love to watch it go by, and love to experience it as well. It doesn’t matter if it’s watching scenery out the car window, helping a friend find frogs, talking to people, even reading through tons of books, I’m constantly gathering information in both an iNtuitive and Sensing manner. Gathering information in all ways is what I’m best at and most comfortable with, sorting and categorizing it is secondary. I’m definitely a Perceiver rather than a Judger so that would make me an Extrovert, but according to the M-B test I’m an Introvert.
> 
> ...


I'd say your are prob. an ISTP. I was typed as an INTP about 10 yrs ago myself. My N was about a 10% preference over Sensing. I doubt you are an extrovert, because I go to sports bars, everyone knows me all over town, but I'm clearly an introvert as people tend to be drawn to me, and I don't approach people that I don't know. I love change, and a lot of people tend to annoy me as well. The fact that you don't get along with INTP types is something I went through as well, as I felt I was more adjusted than the majority of those that I came across...just a weird vibe I got from many of them..but some were cool. Ignore the mechanic label that ISTP's have if you like adventure and tend to be spontaneous and energetic to new idea's...yet lack follow through with certain stuff. Definitely give ISTP another look. When I retested a few months ago, I found that I had shifted to a 10% preference of sensing over intuition. That's my take though based on my own experiences, take it for what you will.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks, NewSoul. And DeadDove, that was interesting. The mechanic/tool label does put me off ISTP as it applies to me, but since the Sensing part of my life is a huge draw and at times has overshadowed the Intuition part, I'll take another look at it.

Edit: I read through some ISTP info and most of it didn’t sound like me, but then something I read reminded me of an experience I had. Many years ago I was given the opportunity to learn programming for free, followed by a guaranteed job. I jumped at the chance, though I’d never programmed before. By the end of the second month of full-time class, I realized I was bored with programming but fascinated by the way computers worked and wished that the course had been in computer repair. I dropped out of the course since it was a great opportunity for someone, just not for me.

I might be close to S, but I'm still likely a little on the N side.


----------

